# Kontakt 4: "merge" instruments?



## OlavB (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi all,

does anyone know if you can merge multiple nki's into one? I'm looking to build new round robin instruments out of different nki's of the same type of articulation.

Would be a real timesaver!
OlavB


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 13, 2010)

You can do this by copying the groups from one NKI to the other.


----------



## OlavB (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah yes?? Cool!
I'll look into that this evening!
Thanks,
OlavB


----------

